# Suche (Daten) CD-Archiv Programm



## TheNBP (9. November 2004)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem CD Archivier / Katalogisier Programm.
Es geht darum einen Bestand an Daten CDs zu katalogisieren auf denen sich Software, Bilder, Videos etc. befinden.

Am wichtigsten ist mir die Suchfunktion. Wenn ich also z.b. nach "Netscape 7.0" suche, sollte mir das Programm ausgeben: Ist auf CD Nummer XY.
Unbedingt notwendig ist dabei auch das man auch nach Ordnernamen suchen kann. Da es auf meinen CDs häufig z.b. einen Ordner "Netscape 7.0" gibt, die Installationsdatei aber einfach nur "setup.exe" heisst.
Achja die CD sollte sich möglichst automatisch katalogisieren lassen. Ich hab keine Lust alles von Hand einzugeben  . Also ins Laufwerk legen -> "einscannen" lassen -> Nummer vergeben -> fertig.

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?

Betriebssystem: Windows
Sprache: deutsch / englisch
Freeware bevorzugt, aber darf auch was kosten.

Ich habe schon getestet:

WinCatalog:
    + erfüllt alle meine Anforderungen
    - Ist furchtbar instabil und fehlerhaft.

CD Bank Cataloguer
    + stabil
    - kann nicht nach Ordnern suchen.


----------



## TheNBP (12. November 2004)

Hab was passendes gefunden:

Where Is It ?
http://www.whereisit-soft.com/


----------

